# need some gills in northeast Ohio



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

Any one know where I can get some gills for my kids, I was told they will stay moving on clear to breed soon but no one knows where I can get to them from shore.


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Spencer lake, crappie too. Use a green trout worm with bobber and split shot. Cast with slow retrieve Kills them!

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

williamjr27 said:


> Spencer lake, crappie too. Use a green trout worm with bobber and split shot. Cast with slow retrieve Kills them!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


thanks, is a green trout worm same as the nitro worms?


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

These are not live bait, I believe Berkley makes them? I get them from gander mountain, dicks and Wal-Mart do not carry them. I'll post a pic later if I can,

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

williamjr27 said:


> These are not live bait, I believe Berkley makes them? I get them from gander mountain, dicks and Wal-Mart do not carry them. I'll post a pic later if I can,
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ok figured out what they are but what size and brand?


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

They come as one long piece, break them off where they become narrow.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

williamjr27 said:


> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thank you, since I'm such a newb with those what size hooks do you use. I'm going to hit spencer some time this weekend.


----------



## williamjr27 (Sep 26, 2013)

Either a #6 or #8. I hook them just like a jig. Fish parallel with the bank for Big ones

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

Aside from Nimi and Mogadore, are there anymore lakes around with high population gills along with size?


----------



## GasFish26 (Aug 15, 2012)

Try boettler park 

Long lake

Spencer lake 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's a little "diamond" for you.
Medina County Parks have 2 locations that have each yielded 11 inchers for me along with a decent number of 9" plus 'gills... River Styx Park between Wadsworth & Medina, and Hubbard Valley off Rt 3 just north off new 224. All my 'gills in both lakes have been caught from shore.

Hint for River Styx...when the grass carp move through an area, have a smoke or drink after they move on, then fish that area where they have rustled up a lot of "bluegill feed" out of those weed beds they just plowed through. That has always worked for me. Good luck!

Mike


----------

